# Brutal USA



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Homeless Homie by Koji Sese, on Flickr


Lowden Homes Renovation, Basketball by metroblossom, on Flickr


Kids by sticky fingers roger, on Flickr


Marco and Bob by JSmith Photo, on Flickr


Backyard by metroblossom, on Flickr


IMG_1425.JPG by CrossingTheContinent, on Flickr


Ghetto Bedroom by Mike Jagendorf, on Flickr


11/7/09 by sesu-chan, on Flickr


homeless people living under a bridge by lehcar1477, on Flickr


Homeless Youth on the streets of Downtown Portland, Oregon by do1thingorg, on Flickr


Detroit Jan 09 by Erik Twight, on Flickr


Wanderer by Bosquet, on Flickr


Among the Worst Places in Chicago by metroblossom, on Flickr


Basketball with Cabrini Green Demolition Underway by metroblossom, on Flickr


DIGNITY HARBOR 019 by lateaserikard, on Flickr


Retrato Neoyorkino by superlabian, on Flickr


didn't want his photo taken by popeye logic, on Flickr


"7 bridges to recovery" outreach by Jason Hyung-gu Kang, on Flickr


"another tower went up where the homeless had their homes" by Jeffrey Beall, on Flickr


Out at Dusk by metroblossom, on Flickr


Campfire Inside Pee Wee's Fun House by metroblossom, on Flickr


Dolla coffee by The Steel Chariot, on Flickr


Sweeping Inside Pee Wee's Fun House by metroblossom, on Flickr


Holy shit! by The Steel Chariot, on Flickr


Pee Wee's Fun House (Back) by metroblossom, on Flickr


Homeless by TheAirstreamGuy, on Flickr


homeless OBC by The Steel Chariot, on Flickr


"7 bridges to recovery" outreach by Jason Hyung-gu Kang, on Flickr


Homeless sweet homeless by ifixfones1, on Flickr


Overload by matt.sellars, on Flickr


squatter's home by www.elliebrown.com, on Flickr


The Homeless are by niceshotman, on Flickr


Ice by themarzo, on Flickr


squat 11/7/09 by sesu-chan, on Flickr


A place to lay my head... by JD Corbett, on Flickr


Derelict Lot Basketball by metroblossom, on Flickr


The Space, Boston by punkroctopus, on Flickr


Homeless man in wheelchair Greektown Detroit_DSC4324 by Aaron Sneddon Scottish Press Photographer, on Flickr


"Everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die..." by metroblossom, on Flickr


Detroit ghetto doll by Mike Jagendorf, on Flickr


USSF Tent City, Spaulding Court by metroblossom, on Flickr


Keeping Warm by metroblossom, on Flickr


Closing the Altgeld Gardens Store by metroblossom, on Flickr


Walking, Ickes Homes by metroblossom, on Flickr


Fire Under Streetlights by metroblossom, on Flickr


Ickes Basketball Court in the Fog by metroblossom, on Flickr






Chicago, St. Louis, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Detroit, San Diego, NY, New Orleans, Seattle, Boston, & Portland....


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

ChitownCity said:


> Yea, I only created the thread for the people that were complaining about never seeing the poor sides of the US and other wealthier countries. I'm opening a poverty thread tomorrow to showcase some of its lesser seen areas. There really is no need for anyone to do one of China or India or anything since we all know their situations...


Some of these photos are quite old..
For example, Pruitt Igoe in St Louis was demolished almost 20 years ago!!

Why are you not showing poverty in the mountains of West Virginia or in trailer parks in South Carolina? You only show blacks and hispanics...


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^ I know they're old. And This is an Urban Thread so most of the pics will be around urban areas, not mountains....


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures man! there are some fantastic captures.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Amazing, beautiful shots. Poverty in the land of opportunities.


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Terrible. Governments do not know how to deal with poverty...And Rio's City Hall asked Google not to emphasize the city slums on Google Earth!...


----------



## vancerfan10 (Apr 16, 2011)

whatever in everywhere.poverty can not be avoided!just people do not pay attention on it


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

TribunusPlebis said:


> And Rio's City Hall asked Google not to emphasize the city slums on Google Earth!...


The City Hall had nothing to do with it.

Everything started with an article published in the "O Globo" newspaper last Saturday (April 23).

The article is this one:

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/mat/201...do-rio-um-aglomerado-de-favelas-924305146.asp

The article in the newspaper states that the "favelas" represent less than 4 percent of the territory of the municipality of Rio de Janeiro (in fact, only 3,8% of the territory).

The article highlights the fact that Google Maps has a "crazy hierarchy" of neighborhoods in Rio de Janeiro. The names of little tiny favelas composed of only one street with a dozen houses are shown in the map with a greater level of prominence than the names of large middle-class districts with thousands of houses!

Google already promised to make adjustments to the map.


----------



## Jhon! (Jul 10, 2009)

Amazing thread! Love all the pictures


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot of these complexes for the poor really aren't that bad (of coures not judging by american standard of living). What I mean by that is at least they're not living in a slum (which is probably the case for the poor in underdeveloped/improverished nations).


----------



## messicano (Sep 27, 2010)

Please put picture of ******* from the bible belt...they are realyyy poorhno:

stop your racism

PD:dont forget Appalachian Americans


----------



## messicano (Sep 27, 2010)

èđđeůx;76809501 said:


> A lot of these complexes for the poor really aren't that bad (of coures not judging by american standard of living). What I mean by that is at least they're not living in a slum (which is probably the case for the poor in underdeveloped/improverished nations).


el cenizo,texas is a slum


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^
huh? There are white Americans in the photos too...I don't sense any racism here...maybe just some insecure people.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

messicano said:


> el cenizo,texas is a slum


one slum? how many exist in the US?


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

messicano said:


> Please put picture of ******* from the bible belt...they are realyyy poorhno:
> 
> stop your racism
> 
> PD:dont forget Appalachian Americans


I guess you didn't notice the first picture on this page...


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Since I've gotten multiple requests for the Appalachians and what not, I'll have those on the next page so please post (I need *4 *responses).....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I wanna see El Cenizo, Tx


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pics... just googlestreetviewed El Cenizo and it is scary. Nearby Rio Bravo, TX does not look any better. 

Post the Appalachians, pls.


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Who are the "Appalachians"?


----------



## messicano (Sep 27, 2010)

sebvill said:


> I wanna see El Cenizo, Tx






































you can see el cenizo in GSV


----------

